# Chicken has growth on leg help



## Smoothwater (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi can anyone help my chicken has a growth on her leg been getting bigger over the last 4 months she really struggles to walk no any suggestions?
I have uploaded a pic thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you looked at the bottom of her foot? This might be a really bad case of bumble.

Have you tried soaking her foot in epsom salt? 

Or it could be a cancer. 

At this point I think a vet should take a look at it.


----------



## Smoothwater (Dec 13, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Have you looked at the bottom of her foot? This might be a really bad case of bumble.
> 
> Have you tried soaking her foot in epsom salt?
> 
> ...


Ok can give it a soak and see how it goes thanks


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. A soak for sure, keep us posted.


----------

